# anyone in Spain?



## themonster (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

Nice to meet you all

Is there anyone from Spain here?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not from Spain but I did visit your country once. It was lovely...

Walking through Las Ramblas in Barcelona was one of my favorite experiences as a tourist. I also enjoyed the Barrio Gotico and the Alcazar in Segovia is my favorite medieval castle.










May I ask what part of Spain/ Autonomous Region are you from? I've seen some Catalan users in the past, but they haven't made any posts in a long time.

Gracies (this was not mispelled I wrote it in Catalan :grin2


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

The motherland of all Hispanics. You guys gave birth to us.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I did La Correa at San Fermin.


----------

